# Pups first 6 weeks - in pictures.



## miljar (Jan 27, 2012)

Just seen the "growing up fast" post, and thought that I would put these pictures up. These chronicle the first 6 weeks of a puppies life. They were not always taken on the exact day, but were very close. The actual timescale of these pictures, first to last, is 44 days. Go through some changes, don't they?
































































These show the physical changes, but they have been learning lots of things as well. These include the things that I know they know, plus all of the other, "doggy" learning that I have no idea of.


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

Aw, they are so cute from the day they were born up to 6 weeks old. I'm sure that they will grow into adorable dogs. I'm wondering what are their genders?


----------



## miljar (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to get back. The pups are all boys.


----------

